# System Tray



## Waitin4Jesus (Nov 20, 2003)

I've been all up and down 'windows Help' pages and can't find what I'm looking for (as usual). I want to remove my printer icon from my system tray, (the one at the bottom of the screen), and just click on "print when I need it to print;I don't want to mess up anything (again), so I thought I'd get advice from some one that has read the complete "computer manual for Dummies", as I have not  Look forward to hearing from some one on this small matter, and I know it's a no brainer, I did it once before, but I forgot what I did !!  
Thanks,
Waitin4jesus (wanda)


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Are you running W95, W98, Windows ME, Windows XP or Windows NT or Windows 2000 ??


----------



## Waitin4Jesus (Nov 20, 2003)

Bryan, I have Windows ME, I want to get the printer icon out, and yes maybe the volume icon too.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Waitin4Jesus:

Hello and welcome to TSG.  

How long has the printing icon been in the system tray? 

When the printer icon appears in the system tray, a printing task is running. If the printer icon remains in the system tray that usually means that there is an error causing the printing task to fail. If you hold your mouse arrow over the printer icon in the system tray a popup message should appear and say something like (1 document pending). If this is the case, you need to track down the error in your printer so the printing task can complete and then the printing icon will be gone.


----------



## Waitin4Jesus (Nov 20, 2003)

The icon has always been in the system tray (since the printer was installed), beside the clock, email ,mouse, AVG,and volume icons.It's one of the items that starts up automaticly when I turn my pc on; but there is no need for it to be in the start up , I don't use it a lot.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

OK, then you need to go into your System Configuration Utility and the uncheck the printer from the startup list. Go to Start > Run > and enter msconfig and click OK. Then select the "Startup" Button at the top. A list of your startup programs will appear, find your printer name and uncheck this item. Restart your PC and the printer icon should be gone.


----------



## Waitin4Jesus (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks, I knew I did something befor to remove some other icons, just couldn't remember how !!


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Wrong icon Foxfire...wake up!

Foxfire


----------



## Waitin4Jesus (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanx everyone, the sysconfig was the thing I was needing, it worked !!  Thanx GoJo, you were right on the money, so to speak  
Waitin4jesus (wanda)


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Wanda

You're welcome, glad I could help...


----------



## Waitin4Jesus (Nov 20, 2003)

This place is so cool !! Has anyone other than myself had any problems with microsoft , that is trying to get any kind of help with anything ? Their 'help' site is more like quick sand, the more you look, the deeper into nowhere you get !


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, sometimes when you seek "Windows Help" it seems like you are lead around in a circle and you end up back at square 1 with your problem still very much alive. You will find lots of people at this site who will help you out with just about any PC issue you may have.


----------



## ralphyee (Aug 14, 2004)

I have a question about something down in that same task bar at the bottom. First thing I have is the start tab, then a verticle bar, blank space, then another verticle bar and and next to it are some icons. I didn't always have two verticle bars but now all of a sudden I have two. Thanks Greg &Grimm


----------

